# 5 Spot Practice?



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

personally i only shoot 5spot at sub 10yds and comps... all twenty yard practice is vegas face


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Is that because the baby x is so much smaller or something to do with the yellow on the Vegas face?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if you train 100% on vegas, you will not be used to the diff color's of 5spot.. hence the close practice. 

the baby x forces you shoot pick a very very small spot and shoot for it, on 5spot the first 5 arrows are the most crucial. 5 i/o's give 5 spots to aim at. its much easier to shoot well on blue face than it is on vegas


----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

If you have a full 20 yd practice range, why wouldn't you practice at 20 yds. One thing I would recommend is to move your target from low to high. You want to replicate tournament situations. Also turn on a radio or TV for background noise. This will help you practice tuning out noise distractions.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I have been wondering why people shoot the sub 10 yards on five spot. Is it a confidence thing for the x ring.


----------

